# 04 Kodiak snorkle



## badforeman475 (May 9, 2009)

I have someone that wants me to snorkle there 04 kodiak has anyone done one if so do you have a part list and any pics I have not seen the bike yet it will be here sat and he also wants me to move his Radiator to the top of the rack to


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I did snorkels on my old kodiak. It can be difficult depending on how he wants the airbox snorkel run. I ran mine up to the front on the racks with the rest of them, but I have seen then run between the gas tank and seat which seems to be much easier. I found a great writeup on highlifter by a guy named STUMP KNOCKIN 450. Go check it out.


----------

